# Generating a batch of algorithms



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey ,

I have been using Cube Explorer and ksolve+ for a while , and whenever I find a case/ZBLL I want to optimize , I enter the cube state string (ksolve+) , or just enter the setup maneuver (cube explorer) , and get the solution.

But sometimes , I need to generate a huge algset , like getting to the solved state , from specific F2L-1 , or getting a whole batch of 3-cycle algorithms , involving all possibilities of 3 corner pieces , (say , DFR,UBL,UFR corner pieces(not stickers)),
is there a way I can automate the alg generation for getting batch algorithms , and also getting hand-picked good algorithms , which are finger-trickable like from the set {R,U,D,F,r}


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2018)

Cube Explorer has a few tricks where you can limit the moves, for example to RU. However there is no way to find out if those are truly fingertrick-friendly, it is meant more for solving 3x3x3-like puzzles such as bandaged puzzles (3x3x2). For example an F2L alg like (R U R U R) (U' R' U' R' U') isn't very fingertrick-friendly.

There have been discussions about "how to detect fingertrick-friendliness" from a written alg but that never really leads to anything because there are too many variables (amount of wrist-turns should be mod 0, RU is better than RU' except when...). Have a look at the "sexy J" that is completely unpredictably fingertrick-friendly while a "SuneNiklas J" looks much better on paper.

Generating alg-sets based on arbitrary conditions also isn't something that default programs can do entirely by themselves although they have some simple tricks (ignore orientation/permutation of certain pieces). My general trick for such things was "if there are too many possibilities to generate by hand, it isn't worth the effort to investigate this subset in so much detail". If I wanted to do so anyway (for science) I normally wrote a script that generated positions from that subset at random, not caring if all of them were ever generated or if some were generated many times. I just let those things run for a few days and analysed the results. Computertime was always cheaper than my own time


----------

